# CG's thread for hot guy pics.



## California Girl

OK. I'm just looking for an excuse to post this..... OMG HAWT or WOT? 







He actually reminds me of someone.


----------



## DiAnna

Yum!  That's a serious headturner right there!


----------



## California Girl

DiAnna said:


> Yum!  That's a serious headturner right there!



I know. 

He should not be allowed out lookin' that good. It's not fair on we poor females.


----------



## Swagger

I'm not that way inclined. But still, feast your eyes on the muscle definition this chap's boasting, ladies (and some gentlemen, most likely Colin).


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Swagger

_Hot dayum, fräulein!_


----------



## Sherry

I have a watch fetish....I wish more men wore them.


----------



## Oddball

Let's see...

Gay

Cyborg

Gay

Nazi

Gay


That about cover it?


----------



## Sherry

Oddball said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Gay
> 
> Cyborg
> 
> Gay
> 
> Nazi
> 
> Gay
> 
> 
> That about cover it?


----------



## Paulie

Sherry said:


> I have a watch fetish....I wish more men wore them.



I know you have a thing for hairy chests..

Let's say you're in the sack with your dude and foreplay is getting hot and heavy.  You'd really, for instance, lick his chest and stomach and run your tongue through all that hair?

That's kind of gross Sherry.  I like to lick my girl's legs but if she skipped some days shaving them I'd probably pass on it.


----------



## Sherry

Paulie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a watch fetish....I wish more men wore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have a thing for hairy chests..
> 
> Let's say you're in the sack with your dude and foreplay is getting hot and heavy.  You'd really, for instance, lick his chest and stomach and run your tongue through all that hair?
> 
> That's kind of gross Sherry.  I like to lick my girl's legs but if she skipped some days shaving them I'd probably pass on it.
Click to expand...


Well I don't want a built in sweater, I just prefer a man to be natural....I don't get the whole shaving thing, but I'm over 40.


----------



## Paulie

Sherry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a watch fetish....I wish more men wore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have a thing for hairy chests..
> 
> Let's say you're in the sack with your dude and foreplay is getting hot and heavy.  You'd really, for instance, lick his chest and stomach and run your tongue through all that hair?
> 
> That's kind of gross Sherry.  I like to lick my girl's legs but if she skipped some days shaving them I'd probably pass on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't want a built in sweater, I just prefer a man to be natural....I don't get the whole shaving thing, but I'm over 40.
Click to expand...


Yeah but if natural means you gotta pick hairs off your tongue I'd think you'd opt for a shave.


----------



## Sherry

Paulie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have a thing for hairy chests..
> 
> Let's say you're in the sack with your dude and foreplay is getting hot and heavy.  You'd really, for instance, lick his chest and stomach and run your tongue through all that hair?
> 
> That's kind of gross Sherry.  I like to lick my girl's legs but if she skipped some days shaving them I'd probably pass on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't want a built in sweater, I just prefer a man to be natural....I don't get the whole shaving thing, but I'm over 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but if natural means you gotta pick hairs off your tongue I'd think you'd opt for a shave.
Click to expand...


Oh come on, that's just being lazy.


----------



## Paulie

Sherry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't want a built in sweater, I just prefer a man to be natural....I don't get the whole shaving thing, but I'm over 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but if natural means you gotta pick hairs off your tongue I'd think you'd opt for a shave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that's just being lazy.
Click to expand...


The same could be said for not shaving


----------



## Sherry

Paulie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but if natural means you gotta pick hairs off your tongue I'd think you'd opt for a shave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that's just being lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same could be said for not shaving
Click to expand...


On a man?? Listen, if he knows how to use HIS tongue, then I'd happily wade through thickets to return the favor.


----------



## Paulie

Sherry said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that's just being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said for not shaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a man?? Listen, if he knows how to use HIS tongue, then I'd happily wade through thickets to return the favor.
Click to expand...


That's pretty hot, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## random3434

*For all the sport fans!   *


----------



## Swagger

Del's no-doubt wanking himself blind over this thread.


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> *For all the sport fans!   *



Yea, he's cute.... but I will stand by my original hawt guy. Buy him for me, EZ! Pllllleeeeeeaaaaassssssse?


----------



## random3434

Blagger said:


> Del's no-doubt wanking himself blind over this thread.



Yet YOU'RE the one posting in it.

Funny that.


----------



## uscitizen

You gals will get into trouble for posting my pics without my permission.


----------



## masquerade

Echo Zulu said:


> *For all the sport fans!   *



Someone please give this guy back his hair!


----------



## masquerade




----------



## Sherry

I guess I don't have to share this one with EZ anymore.


----------



## Ringel05

For all you country gals.......


----------



## Sherry

Ringel05 said:


> For all you country gals.......



If we're going country, then Brad Paisley, please....I can't find any shirtless pics of him.


----------



## CitizenPained

I posted this last month...

MEOW!






and

Yes, I'd Break You Out of Prison:


----------



## Sarah G

I don't know, I still love Tim McGraw:






and Keith Urban:






I don't know why..  <sigh>


----------



## Ringel05

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you country gals.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going country, then Brad Paisley, please....I can't find any shirtless pics of him.
Click to expand...


Sorry, looks like Kenny's the only one showing off.....


----------



## Sherry

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you country gals.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going country, then Brad Paisley, please....I can't find any shirtless pics of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, looks like Kenny's the only one showing off.....
Click to expand...


Oh look, Sarah....I found some Tim.


----------



## random3434

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going country, then Brad Paisley, please....I can't find any shirtless pics of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, looks like Kenny's the only one showing off.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, Sarah....I found some Tim.
Click to expand...


Holy Moly Macaroni! 

I don't even like country music, but he can strum my banjo any day!


----------



## DiAnna

Pics like this make me wish I was young enough to be a cougar.


----------



## hortysir

You'd probably like some of the tags some friends have made for me through the years



brb


----------



## hortysir




----------



## hortysir




----------



## Sherry

hortysir said:


>



Oh my, horty....what a big weapon you have.


----------



## random3434

hortysir said:


>



Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## hortysir

I made this one for someone else


----------



## Luissa

I needed a thread with your name in it....
My new obsession is the guy Nancy is getting from in Weeds. Very hot, can't post a pic of him right now.


----------



## Sherry

hortysir said:


> I made this one for someone else



Oh that dude would look SO hot in a watch!!


----------



## California Girl

Luissa said:


> I needed a thread with your name in it....
> My new obsession is the guy Nancy is getting from in Weeds. Very hot, can't post a pic of him right now.



Well, I'll wait but please post aforementioned HAWTIE for the group. TIA


----------



## California Girl

All these dudes are very gorgeous, but so far, I'm sticking with the very, very gorgeous Shermar Moore as my HAWT guy of choice.


----------



## California Girl

Seriously, girls, would you kick this out of bed? I think not.


----------



## Douger

Burrrrrp.


----------

